
Is Getting a PhD Worth It? - enjayz
http://siavashk.github.io/2018/09/05/is-getting-a-phd-worth-it/
======
CitizenTekk
Why not? It is all worth it, if you have to get PhD just to brag about it and
never put it into heart on what you learn, then it's not worth it.

But if you use it for you to share to others, build new ideas to contribute
and put it in passion, then it is really worth it.

Many people are struggling and finding a way to get PhD to pursue your dream,
but they have lack of funds. But if you can, then why not? Every thing that
you learn specially in education is a valuable thing for you as for you to
know, education is the only thing that not any man can stole from you.

